# 40 acre KY farm for sale



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

Summer Shade, Monroe County, KY.

40 +/- acre farm located in area of thriving sustainable/organic/biodynamic farms. 

1930âs 1.5 story farmhouse, 1 bath, 3 bedrooms on a dead end road. Good well, and perennial spring. County water hookup is convenient to property.

Two storage sheds, root cellar and cold frame. Approximately 20 acres pasture fenced with a perimeter of 3 strand electric for rotational grazing, balance wooded. 

3 garden beds totaling approx. 1,800 square feet, another quarter acre garden. Biodynamic preparations have been used sporadically on gardens and other areas of the farm. Orchards with young apples, pear, peaches, almond tree and cornelian cherry bush, blueberry bushes and strawberries with room to expand.

Two corrals, one with shelter attached, one with holding pen and loading chute. 
No chemical fertilizers or pesticides have been used on pastures & fields for at least 10 years.

Bounty of the Barrens Farmerâs Market in Glasgow located 20 miles from the farm, farmers markets in Bowling Green are 1 hour away, farmers markets in Nashville are 2 Â½ hours away.

$85,000


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

if you click the link on the bottom that says their Facebook page they have pics.


----------



## Lane Linnenkohl (Dec 20, 2007)

photos of the farm for sale are located here.

http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Lane Linnenkohl said:


> photos of the farm for sale are located here.
> 
> http://smallfarmopportunity.webs.com/


Oh Boy, sets me to dreaming, but gotta stay w/what I have in ME.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

opps should have been a pm


----------

